# *********************************** / Funny pics



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Since we all need some comic relief once in a while, I thought I'd start a thread for just *********************************** and funny pics. Please join in!








































































































































http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z240/patrickashley/***********************************-1mestape.jpg




































​


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is going to be hard to top.

Just one thing, when did you take the picture of my yellow fall out shelter?

Lew


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanx!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

What's odd about the air conditioner?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

I will give you 1,000,000.00 for the JVC remote. If I need to bit higher just let me know.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget the *********************************** doorbell:










and other classics

CRUIS SHIP








HORSE SHOES
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20Horseshoes.jpg
COP
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20Radar%20Trap.jpg
RV
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20R-V.jpg
SUV
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20SUV.jpg
WIND CHIMES
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20Wind%20Chimes.jpg
Yacht
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20Yacht.jpg
HIGHRISE APARTMENT
http://www.raypfob.com/Images/***********************************%20Deer%20Stand.jpg


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i just blew chocalate milk out of my nose, those sre some of the funniest photos ever. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Hey Roper, can we get a picture of you doing that?!! haha


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Very funny

Check this out, I just found this today (warning contains some swearing) lol






Callum


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

That was funny.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Is that….a car?!


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------

